# Chewing Tar



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I just scrape off a wad of propolis and chew that...


----------



## beepeep (Feb 8, 2015)

Michael Bush said:


> I just scrape off a wad of propolis and chew that...


Aren't you curious what the crunchy parts are?


----------

